# Welding, cutting table



## Weldfab (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's the welding/cutting table I currently have and use. Due to space being limited I decided to
build it so I could do welding on it plus open the lid and use it as a cutting table. The top is 1/4"
plate which I had to keep thinner than I liked just so I could raise it for cutting. Works good.

Dave


----------



## Weldfab (Dec 7, 2011)

Now your cookin!


----------

